# BMX für den Alltag + Fragen



## Inflames90 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin absoluter BMX Noob und suche daher eure Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung!

Ich mÃ¶chte mir gerne, aufgrund der Kompakten MaÃe, fÃ¼r den Alltag ein BMX kaufen. Einsatzzweck wird zu 90% das reine fahren von A - B sein, kein rennen aber gut um zÃ¼gig voranzukommen.

Nun weiÃ ich mittlerweile das es verschiedene Arten von BMXs gibt, welches eignet sich hier am besten? Ich denke fÃ¼r meinen Einastzweck wÃ¤re das wohl Race das ideale?

Bitte nicht steinigen, aber ich meine mal gehÃ¶rt zu haben das es BMX mit einer Art automatischer Schaltung gibt (also in das hintere Laufrad integriert ohne Hebel usw) stimmt das?

Gibt es verschiedene RahmengrÃ¶Ãen bzw generell unterschiedliche GrÃ¶Ãen? Sollte aber keine RadgrÃ¶Ãe Ã¼ber 20" haben.

Da ich knapp 195cm bin wÃ¼rde sich ein etwas "grÃ¶Ãeres" BMX anbieten.

Budget wÃ¤ren 300 - 400â¬ max

Entschuldigt bitte die vermutlich teils blÃ¶dsinnigen Fragen!

Ich bedanke mich schon mal fÃ¼r eure Antworten!

mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Inflames90


----------



## RISE (13. Juni 2013)

Also eins vorab: ein BMX willst du nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel. 
Du hast breite Reifen, meistens eine Übersetzung, die kein ordentliches Vorankommen beschert und kannst in den allermeisten Fällen nicht mal im Sitzen fahren. Wsa evtl. wäs für dich sein könnte wär ein 24" Cruiser, aber auch da ist man mit 195cm nicht unbedingt auf der bequemen Seite. Grad, wenn man mal länger fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slush (13. Juni 2013)

Ein altes Rennrad aus der Buch oder auch ein Treckingrad eignet sich für deinen Einsatzzweck deutlich besser. Sieht zwar nicht so stylisch aus (je nachdem was man als stylisch empfindet), ist aber in der Regel schneller und kraftsparender.


----------



## Inflames90 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo, und danke für die antworten. Vermutlich habt ihr zwecks der Bequemlichkeit recht.
Das BMX Würde allerdings nicht mein Hauptrad darstellen, ein sehr gutes Fully ist bereits vorhanden.
Es sollte lediglich als flinker Begleiter um in der Stadt kurze strecken von A nach B zu bewältigen. 

Ein trekking RAD kommt leider aus rein optischen gründen schon nicht in frage, da geh ich lieber zu Fuß. =)

Wäre den was in 24" möglich, oder bin ich da auch auf dem Holzweg? Was gäbe es den noch für allternativen um stylisch von A nach B zu kommen, fast ausschlie0lich in der Stadt.

Danke 

und mfg


----------



## chem (15. Juni 2013)

Um von A-B zu kommen ist ein BMX einfach nicht das richtige Bike. Verstehe auch nicht warum es stylisch sein muss. Eine Stadtschlampe ist doch genau das richtige oder halt die stylische Variante; ein Fixie.

Ich hasse es regelrecht, wenn ich mit meinem BMX irgendeine Strecke zurücklegen muss


----------

